# 'Broadchurch' - Starring David Tennant - BBC America



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/06/25/broadchurch-david-tennant-doctor-who-bbc-america/



> Created by regular Doctor Who scribe Chris Chibnall, the show tracks a pair of cops, played by David Tennant and Olivia Colman, as they attempt to solve the murder of an 11-year-old boy and, along the way, uncover a multitude of sins in the titular seaside town.


Starts August 7 on BBC America.

I watched this via magical means a while ago and found it to be very very good. Fantastic acting by David Tennant.

Check it out.

http://www.bbcamerica.com/broadchurch/


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm in. "Broadcurch" wishlist already set-up in case I miss the date.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I thought this was a fantastic series.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

It was great. We watched it a couple weekends ago and were thoroughly engrossed from beginning to end.

I guessed the murderer in the episode before last, but it didn't spoil the enjoyment - and most won't figure it out until it's revealed (no spoilers here!).


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Well the fact that people won't figure it out is kind of a spoiler 

I'll delete this if you decide to delete yours. I honestly think even your minor comment is a pretty big spoiler to the nature of the show.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

The nature of the show is a murder mystery. There is absolutely nothing 'spoilery' about a comment that some may figure out who did it and some would not. Good grief!


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

JohnB1000 said:


> Well the fact that people won't figure it out is kind of a spoiler
> 
> I'll delete this if you decide to delete yours. I honestly think even your minor comment is a pretty big spoiler to the nature of the show.


Er, no. The whole premise of the show is that the main characters are investigating the murder of an 11-year-old boy. Read the OP.

As JLuc points out, nothing spoilery at all!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Spoiler



Some people may die when the Titantic sinks. Some may not.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Well, there's one's where you know who it is up front, one's where you can easily predict and one's where you think you have it figured out but someone tells you there's a massive twist at the end. It all changes the perception of how you watch the show. I had the benefit of watching this show 100% cold with no idea what it was about, people who read this non-spoiler thread will not. Not sure what was wrong with "it's really good".

Good to see the usual TonyD79 quality input


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JohnB1000 said:


> Well, there's one's where you know who it is up front, one's where you can easily predict and one's where you think you have it figured out but someone tells you there's a massive twist at the end. It all changes the perception of how you watch the show. I had the benefit of watching this show 100% cold with no idea what it was about, people who read this non-spoiler thread will not. Not sure what was wrong with "it's really good".
> 
> Good to see the usual TonyD79 quality input


So the commercials for shows that say they tell you who did it are spoilers?

Gee, should you even know it is about a murder? That would be a spoiler.

My "input" rightly mocked your stupid claim that saying a murder mystery is about a murder is a spoiler, which is true "quality input."


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

They tell us who did it? Good. I'm not up for another train wreck like "The Killing"


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Great work, watched the whole series the last few nights.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

Like Sheldon told Stewart at the Comic Book shop:

"Telling someone that a story is mind-blowing _*IS A SPOILER*_"

_-- From the wisdom of Sheldon Lee Cooper, TBBT_

Thanks for the heads-up on "Broadchurch"!


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Another thanks for the heads-up. Just finishing watching all eight eps in two nights. Superb. The tension in the last few eps was really something. Very moving as well.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Hcour said:


> Another thanks for the heads-up. Just finishing watching all eight eps in two nights. Superb. The tension in the last few eps was really something. Very moving as well.


It's eight episodes. Geez, spoilers!


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

Also watched it all last week. VERY well done and hope there's a follow up with the main character(s).


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> It's eight episodes. Geez, spoilers!


Keep on self justifying. At no point did I say "it's about a murder" was a spoiler. Going in knowing what was posted early in this thread would have completely changed it for me.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

It looks like there is going to be an American version of 'Broadchurch'.

http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/08/01/broadchurch-heading-to-fox/



> Fox will adapt the popular U.K. drama Broadchurch for the 2014-15 season. The network announced today that it will begin filming the crime series in January as part of its push for more long-form event series.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Malcontent said:


> It looks like there is going to be an American version of 'Broadchurch'.
> 
> http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/08/01/broadchurch-heading-to-fox/


Is it so hard for American networks to learn this never ends well? Air the UK version. Don't remake it. Don't "improve" it. You're genetically a bunch of idiots. Just rebroadcast it. As is. Unchanged. I mean nothing changed. Don't edit stuff out. Don't overdub "elevator" in place of "lift." Don't presume your audience is a bunch of idiots... (Well, TLC and a few others excepted).

*sigh*


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

So you're suggesting that the American TV audience is generally NOT a bunch of idiots?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Well, to be fair, Tennant is using his native Scottish accent!

But please, say it ain't so.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

dswallow said:


> Is it so hard for American networks to learn this never ends well? Air the UK version. Don't remake it. Don't "improve" it. You're genetically a bunch of idiots. Just rebroadcast it. As is. Unchanged. I mean nothing changed. Don't edit stuff out. Don't overdub "elevator" in place of "lift." Don't presume your audience is a bunch of idiots... (Well, TLC and a few others excepted).
> 
> *sigh*


Yeah, I don't get this. I generally don't think too highly of the American public but most 12 year olds managed to read the Harry Potter books without an American version. I think we could mange this.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

NYHeel said:


> Yeah, I don't get this. I generally don't think too highly of the American public* but most 12 year olds managed to read the Harry Potter books without an American version*. I think we could mange this.


Still managed to change the *Philosopher's *Stone into the *Sorcerer's *Stone for the American audience!!

I still say no way.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Still managed to change the *Philosopher's *Stone into the *Sorcerer's *Stone for the American audience!!
> 
> I still say no way.


Fine, so I'll give Fox a pass if they only change the title of the show. But don't change anything else.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

In the words of Supertramp...

"Dreamer".


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

*Watch premiere online before BBC America debut*

http://blog.zap2it.com/frominsideth...premiere-online-before-bbc-america-debut.html



> BBC America is unveiling "Broadchurch's" premiere online a few days before the series is set to debut in the United States. The David Tennant ITV show that took the UK by storm will air on BBC America starting on Aug. 7 at 10 p.m. ET, but the network already has episode 1 online. It can be watched in its entirety above.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Tonight's the night...


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

So great to see Tennant again.


----------



## ColHapablap (Oct 15, 2010)

Does anyone else have the first airings of Broadchurch not marked as "new" in the Tivo guide? I'd set a season pass for "first run only", but last night's premiere wasn't recorded because the guide didn't have it as "new". Luckily, they reaired the episode for me to record.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Pretty typical for a show that aired earlier in another country...


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Someone posted a warning in Season Pass Alerts, so I changed my SP to 'first runs and repeats' before last night.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

As more and more shows are imported, it becomes more and more important that they do something about this.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Was ITV making a more somber version of Death in Paradise?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

murgatroyd said:


> Was ITV making a more somber version of Death in Paradise?


huh?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

_Death in Paradise_ is a detective show which was made by the BBC. It started in 2011, and can be seen on some PBS stations in the US.

The imdb description says:



Spoiler



A detective inspector is transferred from the Met in London to the island of Saint-Marie in the Caribbean.



Tennant's character is also


Spoiler



a detective inspector who has been banished from his home turf


.

_Death in Paradise_ can sometimes be more humorous than _Broadchurch_ seems to be, because on DiP they play up the cultural differences between the island setting and England.

So I can see where someone, while pitching _Broadchurch_ to a network executive, might say "it's like _Death in Paradise_, but more serious / much darker".


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm fully aware of what Death in Paradise is and it bears no similarities beyond being British and being about crime. Broadchurch is much more similar to a broad range of British shows but nowhere near that one.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

I'd never heard of DIP. Very good rating on IMDb and it looks like my cup of tea, think I'll give it a try. Thanks for the (unintended) heads up!


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Hcour said:


> I'd never heard of DIP. Very good rating on IMDb and it looks like my cup of tea, think I'll give it a try. Thanks for the (unintended) heads up!


We've really enjoyed it. Hope you like it!

Sorry for the hijack, everyone. Carry on.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

edit: I just realized this thread doesn't have spoilers. I don't know that anything below is too spoilery.

I did not especially enjoy the first episode of Broadchurch. I never saw "The Killing", but it looks like it will be kinda like that? The entire show is dedicated to a single murder. Then again, maybe they solve the boys death in episode two. 

I will give the show one more episode.


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

Just watched the pilot and it reminds me a lot of the Inspector Lindley Mysteries - the books, not PBS series. Never watched Dr Who, but Tennent seems good as the lead.

I'm having the same problems with Season Pass as others...had to set manual record for next week.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Funny how "pilot" has come to mean "first episode" in popular discourse, regardless of whether it's a pilot or not...


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

The first episode got me googling. The guy thanked someone for the 99. They were both holding ice cream cones, so I figured that is what it was. I had to google it to learn more.

That is one cool thing about watching shows from the UK. They will say something that I have never heard before and it gets me searching.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Hoffer said:


> The first episode got me googling. The guy thanked someone for the 99. They were both holding ice cream cones, so I figured that is what it was. I had to google it to learn more.
> 
> That is one cool thing about watching shows from the UK. They will say something that I have never heard before and it gets me searching.


I learned about those when I visited Ireland.

The first ep was good enough to keep my Season Pass for now. Although I am already bothered by the "people acting stupid" syndrome.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Yes, a 99 is an ice cream cone with a flake (chocolate bar) in it. Pu TWO flakes in it and then it becomes a 'bunny ears'.

Happy to answer any Brit-isms on request.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Yes, a 99 is an ice cream cone with a flake (chocolate bar) in it. Pu TWO flakes in it and then it becomes a 'bunny ears'.
> 
> Happy to answer any Brit-isms on request.


I see a market opportunity for Google or somesuch to add an ap to closed captions that really translates these idioms
I could not watch this show w/o closed captions. The actors need to speak clear, accent free English like us Bostonians.


----------



## Hcour (Dec 24, 2007)

Hoffer said:


> That is one cool thing about watching shows from the UK. They will say something that I have never heard before and it gets me searching.


We enjoy that, too. We learned all kinds of expressions watching Lewis, Morse, and others. I like the way they call a car trunk the "boot" and a police station the "nick".


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Yes, a 99 is an ice cream cone with a flake (chocolate bar) in it. Pu TWO flakes in it and then it becomes a 'bunny ears'.
> 
> Happy to answer any Brit-isms on request.


Thanks, Tony. :up:


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Yes, a 99 is an ice cream cone with a flake (chocolate bar) in it. Pu TWO flakes in it and then it becomes a 'bunny ears'.
> 
> Happy to answer any Brit-isms on request.


I read about the bunny ears. Also read that strawberry or raspberry sauce poured on top is called monkey blood I think.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Never, ever heard that!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I thought the first episode was pretty good. Surprised there's no episode thread but I guess a number of people have already watched the series by magic.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I've never heard of bunny ears.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

NYHeel said:


> Yeah, I don't get this. I generally don't think too highly of the American public but most 12 year olds managed to read the Harry Potter books without an American version. I think we could mange this.


You don't want to know how I initially pronounced Hermione when I read it to my boys.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

I'll be starting this tonight (just finishing up Orphan Black); watched the first 10 minutes or so last night and I can't help shaking this feeling that it will be similar to The Killing. We enjoyed The Killing -- had no issues with the S1 ending, but I'm a little concerned about yet another show featuring a family tragedy at its center. 

Without giving away any spoilers, can someone comment on this?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

All I will say is that it was planned as a standalone series with no vague notions of continuing at the end.

The words 'Broadchurch will Return' do come up after the whole story is concluded, but this story is not affected by it.


IMHO, the ending is completely satisfying.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

It reminds me a bit of Top of the Lake, as well. In general, I find cop shows terribly boring, but I like the extended mystery/drama format of both Top of the Lake and The Killing, and based on the first episode I think I will like Broadchurch too.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

We watched the first episode and enjoyed it a lot. Thanks to the person who mentioned the season pass and episodes not marked "new".

Had to turn on Closed Captions for this one; without them we were getting only about 20% of the dialog!


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

With the talk of David Tennant from Doctor Who being in it, I thought this was going to be some kind of sci-fi or fantasy show. Even for a bit with the death, I thought there was some kind of super natural thing going on. As the show moved along, It seemed more and more like a plain old police drama/mystery.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Hoffer said:


> With the talk of David Tennant from Doctor Who being in it, I thought this was going to be some kind of sci-fi or fantasy show. Even for a bit with the death, I thought there was some kind of super natural thing going on. As the show moved along, It seemed more and more like a plain old police drama/mystery.


Why would you think that ?


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

With the talk of David Tennant from Viva Blackpool being in Doctor Who, I thought it would have more singing and dancing.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

When I heard that Billie Piper from Doctor Who was starring in Secret Diary of a Call Girl, I thought "What a rip-off! Doctor Who should have been soft-core porn!"

Which, in any other case, would be illogical, since Doctor Who came first. But with time travel, all bets are off.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

lambertman said:


> With the talk of David Tennant from Viva Blackpool being in Doctor Who, I thought it would have more singing and dancing.


There was The Doctor Dances. But that was Eccleston.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

JohnB1000 said:


> Why would you think that ?


The only thing I knew about David Tennant was that he was Doctor Who. Doctor Who is sci-fi/fantasy. I knew absolutely nothing about Broadchurch. So, for some strange reason, I thought maybe he would be in a show similar to a past show he was in. Evidently, that is a crazy thing to think.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

It is when it comes to British actors. They do everything. Very few of them are single genre actors. In fact, I can't think of one that hasn't done a variety of things.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

nirisahn said:


> It is when it comes to British actors. They do everything. Very few of them are single genre actors. In fact, I can't think of one that hasn't done a variety of things.


Rowan Atkinson? Has he ever done serious stuff?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Rowan Atkinson is NOT an actor - he's a comedian.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

nirisahn said:


> It is when it comes to British actors. They do everything. Very few of them are single genre actors. In fact, I can't think of one that hasn't done a variety of things.


That's really a rather large generalization. How many British actors do you know?


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Rowan Atkinson is NOT an actor - he's a comedian.


He is an actor by every definition of the word. He acts out a role -- do you think he is Mr. Bean in real life?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

wprager said:


> He is an actor by every definition of the word. He acts out a role -- do you think he is Mr. Bean in real life?


I think you understand the difference.

A better example is Idris Elba, not at all known for his comedy, but the list is pretty endless.

I think what's more significant is that actors regularly play in multiple shows. That's much more rare here. For example the guy on CSI isn't in much else, where David Tennant has been on 3 or 4 significant things in the last 2-3 years playing completely different (as they can be) characters.


----------



## peitsche (Nov 13, 2002)

JohnB1000 said:


> For example the guy on CSI isn't in much else,


Which guy?


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Hoffer said:


> The only thing I knew about David Tennant was that he was Doctor Who. Doctor Who is sci-fi/fantasy. I knew absolutely nothing about Broadchurch. So, for some strange reason, I thought maybe he would be in a show similar to a past show he was in. Evidently, that is a crazy thing to think.


There are exceptions, of course, but actors in general don't want to do shows which are similar to a past show they were in. If they do, they run the risk of people only wanting to put them in shows that are similar to a past show they were in. This problem is called "typecasting", and it significantly narrows the number of jobs they might be able to get. Plus it's often more fun to do something completely different than your last gig. Note that Tennant went off and did _Hamlet_ on stage after his role on Doctor Who ended.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anthony Ainsley (Doctor Who's The Master in the 80s, who looked like a villain in real life), when asked if he worried about being typecast: "My dear, I don't care if I'm typecast, just so long as I'm _cast_."


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

My understanding from reading the critics on this show is that it's like the Killing in the main plot and concept but much better. Supposedly it picks up steam after the first 2 episodes. I've only seen the first though. Of course it's only 8 episodes so there's less dilly-dallying around and it can get to the point. I'll put the below in spoiler tags to be safe even though it isn't really a spoiler


Spoiler



Apparently in The Killing (I never watched it) every time a new suspect came up in each episode the cops would think he/she was definitely the killer and would never even think of other possibilities. It got old pretty quick. Supposedly, this show doesn't do that. The cops are more open minded about the suspects.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Anthony Ainsley (Doctor Who's The Master in the 80s, who looked like a villain in real life), when asked if he worried about being typecast: "My dear, I don't care if I'm typecast, just so long as I'm _cast_."


Touche!


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

murgatroyd said:


> There are exceptions, of course, but actors in general don't want to do shows which are similar to a past show they were in. If they do, they run the risk of people only wanting to put them in shows that are similar to a past show they were in. This problem is called "typecasting", and it significantly narrows the number of jobs they might be able to get. Plus it's often more fun to do something completely different than your last gig. Note that Tennant went off and did _Hamlet_ on stage after his role on Doctor Who ended.


Again a massive generalization. The UK is full of actors who constantly play the same roles and there are plenty of actors who are exactly the same even when they are supposed to be playing different roles.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

JohnB1000 said:


> That's really a rather large generalization. How many British actors do you know?


Lots. I watch lots of British tv and movies. I prefer them to most American tv programs.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

dswallow said:


> Is it so hard for American networks to learn this never ends well? Air the UK version. Don't remake it. Don't "improve" it. You're genetically a bunch of idiots. Just rebroadcast it. As is. Unchanged. I mean nothing changed. Don't edit stuff out. Don't overdub "elevator" in place of "lift." Don't presume your audience is a bunch of idiots... (Well, TLC and a few others excepted).
> 
> *sigh*


Yeah, "All in the Family" and "Sanford and Son" were such dismal failures. There's also a bit of irony here, considering what's running before and after "Broadchurch" on BBC America.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

lpwcomp said:


> Yeah, "All in the Family" and "Sanford and Son" were such dismal failures. There's also a bit of irony here, considering what's running before and after "Broadchurch" on BBC America.


I still think the US version of The Office was better (for the first 5-6 years, at least) than the UK one. All in the Family is one of the best examples. Didn't know Sanford and Son was based on a UK show.

Interesting, a list of UK shows based on US shows:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_British_television_series_based_on_American_television_series

A great many of them are game/reality shows. Interesting that Maude (a spin off from All in the Family) was remade in the UK as Nobody's Perfect).


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

> So I can see where someone, while pitching Broadchurch to a network executive, might say "it's like Death in Paradise, but more serious / much darker".





NYHeel said:


> My understanding from reading the critics on this show is that it's like the Killing in the main plot and concept but much better. Supposedly it picks up steam after the first 2 episodes. I've only seen the first though. Of course it's only 8 episodes so there's less dilly-dallying around and it can get to the point. I'll put the below in spoiler tags to be safe even though it isn't really a spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Actually, it's A BIT like The Killing without all that rain!  My understanding is that it does not stay "like The Killing" very long. Some reviews say Broadchurch is much better.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I think it stayed pretty much like The Killing all the way through.

Remember the Euro version of the Killing which came first was very popular in the UK, so it's probably more accurate to say it's very similar to that.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I watched the second episode today. I found it a little more interesting. I think someone said above it gets better after the first two. So, I'll watch another episode or two for sure.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

JohnB1000 said:


> I think what's more significant is that actors regularly play in multiple shows. That's much more rare here. For example the guy on CSI isn't in much else, where David Tennant has been on 3 or 4 significant things in the last 2-3 years playing completely different (as they can be) characters.


Part of that is because the guys on CSI are doing up to 3X as many episodes per year. If an actor in the UK wants to keep busy, they have to work on more than just one project per year.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

That was my point, in a round about way.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

just watched the first episode and man - so far so good.
i mean like _really_ good.

happy to see tennant not chewing up the scenery.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm liking this show a lot. The 2nd ep recording was fubard, so I found it through magical means and then decided that as long as I'm at it, I'll just get the whole series.
I have no problem accepting David Tennant as a character that isn't the Doctor, but I have a hard time accepting Olivia Colman (the lady cop) as anyone other than Sophie on Peep Show.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I rewatched Hot Fuzz yesterday and she was in that as a raunchy cop. For me she's one of the best at acting multiple characters without just playing herself all the time.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

Does anyone know if there was a new episode of Broadchurch last night (Wednesday, Sept. 11)? My TiVo didn't record it, claiming that that same episode had been recorded recently.

Thanks.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

ThePennyDropped said:


> Does anyone know if there was a new episode of Broadchurch last night (Wednesday, Sept. 11)? My TiVo didn't record it, claiming that that same episode had been recorded recently.
> 
> Thanks.


I had the same problem...but I saw that it wasn't going to record in time to schedule a manual recording.

The ep should be available on BBC-A on demand within 24 hours.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Lori said:


> I had the same problem...but I saw that it wasn't going to record in time to schedule a manual recording.


Same here. The description is exactly the same as last weeks episode.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

Lori said:


> I had the same problem...but I saw that it wasn't going to record in time to schedule a manual recording.


Me too. My recording from last night says First Aired: 4/01/2013. It was new to me.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

Lori said:


> The ep should be available on BBC-A on demand within 24 hours.


Thanks. I looked at their site and didn't see it, just promos. I'll look again later when it's been a full 24 hours.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

mike_k said:


> Me too. My recording from last night says First Aired: 4/01/2013. It was new to me.


That's when it first aired overseas.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

My DIRECTV DVR didn't record it either.  And I can't believe they do not rerun it all week. Next week's episode is set to record, so someone definitely screwed the pooch on the guide data.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Same here. Clobbered by the 28-day rule. 

Thanks, Lori, for the heads-up about BBCA on Demand.

I got distracted because a new science show hosted by Alan Alda was airing in the same timeslot. If there had been nothing set to record, I might have said, hey, where's Broadchurch?

Setting the SP for all with duplicates now....


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Well that sucks. I just set it to record via DirecTV On Demand, but it is only available in SD.

Loving the show so far.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

So how many episodes are left? I've lost count.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

eddyj said:


> So how many episodes are left? I've lost count.


Last night's was 6 of 8.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I only remember 7 of 9.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

DLiquid said:


> Well that sucks. I just set it to record via DirecTV On Demand, but it is only available in SD.
> 
> Loving the show so far.


I had to get last week's episode from Amazon - I think HD was $2.99. The only issue is that there was no CC - or at least I couldn't get it to work. CC really helps on these BBC shows.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

mike_k said:


> I had to get last week's episode from Amazon - I think HD was $2.99. The only issue is that there was no CC - or at least I couldn't get it to work. CC really helps on these BBC shows.


I never have a problem.

Oh wait...


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I never have a problem.
> 
> Oh wait...


Damn furriners!


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Lori said:


> Last night's was 6 of 8.


Have you watched the episode? is it really ep 6 or are you saying it must be 6 because 5 was on last week?
Asking because guide data for next week says ep 6.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

scandia101 said:


> Have you watched the episode? is it really ep 6 or are you saying it must be 6 because 5 was on last week?
> Asking because guide data for next week says ep 6.


It was episode 6.

Episode List


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

mike_k said:


> It was episode 6.
> 
> Episode List


No offense, but did you watch last nights show? Web pages can be wrong, and that seems to be the only proof you are providing. I'm looking for actual first hand knowledge and "the internet says it was supposed to be" is not that.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

scandia101 said:


> No offense, but did you watch last nights show? Web pages can be wrong, and that seems to be the only proof you are providing. I'm looking for actual first hand knowledge and "the internet says it was supposed to be" is not that.


It was definitely a new episode. I checked and even though last weeks and this weeks episodes have the same description and are both labeled episode 105, they are in fact different episodes.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

This is really messed up. Both my TiVo and HR44 are saying that the 9/18 10PM and 9/19 1AM showing are different episodes, but they should be the same. My wife is upset, but at least she should be able to stream episode 6 soon.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Yea it seems the guide data got really messed up when they tried to switch from the episode number format they were using for the first few episodes (26015077) to the more familiar 105.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I did VOD with the episode that said it first aired 4/1 and that was last week's episode. So I still don't know what the episode is that I am missing, or how to get it (other than streaming it after tonight, I guess). But the one for next week says it first aired 4/8, so that would be the next one after the 4/1 one. 

So I am very confused.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

scandia101 said:


> No offense, but did you watch last nights show? Web pages can be wrong, and that seems to be the only proof you are providing. I'm looking for actual first hand knowledge and "the internet says it was supposed to be" is not that.


I did watch last night's show. It was new.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I went and downloaded episode 6 off usenet last night. While there, I just downloaded 7 and 8 too. Just in case.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

So where is this episode available? I thought I read the BBCA site would have it after 24 hours, but all they seem to have is trailers, not full episodes.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

It should be available for VOD on cable/satellite receivers that support this. As mentioned, it's also available from "alternative" sources. However, my DirecTV box doesn't show it yet.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Amazon or torrents
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00F4PVQO0/


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

What is a good torrent site these days? The one I used (rarely) was closed a while back (can't even remember the name, but it was a big one).

Easiest would be VOD on DIRECTV, but as Steve said, it does not seem to be there yet.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

eddyj said:


> What is a good torrent site these days? The one I used (rarely) was closed a while back (can't even remember the name, but it was a big one).
> 
> Easiest would be VOD on DIRECTV, but as Steve said, it does not seem to be there yet.


I just Google "Broadchurch S01E06 720p torrent" and look for an mkv or mp4 file around 1GB


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

The Bay where the Pirates live is a good one.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> The Bay where the Pirates live is a good one.


Miami?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

eddyj said:


> Miami?


No. These pirates are USEFUL!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

stevel said:


> It should be available for VOD on cable/satellite receivers that support this. As mentioned, it's also available from "alternative" sources. However, my DirecTV box doesn't show it yet.


As of last night, directv had up to episode 5. Fios had episode 6. And episode 6 is available on amazon streaming at 1.99/2.99 for SD/HD.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

eddyj said:


> What is a good torrent site these days? The one I used (rarely) was closed a while back (can't even remember the name, but it was a big one).


I find that eztv.it is my go to for missed television items. easy to use, no worrying about what link you click that might actually be malware, etc...


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I had completely forgotten that I already had the entire first season in HD from the British broadcasts sitting on my NAS box. (RIP thebox.bz) My wife is watching Ep6 now - she didn't want to see them earlier.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Just FYI, the programId for episode 6 is EP017544300006.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

lpwcomp said:


> Just FYI, the programId for episode 6 is EP017544300006.


and what can I do with that information?


----------



## awsnyde (May 11, 2007)

scandia101 said:


> and what can I do with that information?


Memorize it; there'll be a quiz later.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> and what can I do with that information?


Maybe nothing, but if someone acquires the episode by "magic" means, creates a metedata file for it and adds

programId : EP017544300006

to the metadata file and "Pulls" it to a Premiere (or presumably an S5) using pyTivo, it will have Season and Episode information. The only problem with this is that the SPM will remove the next showing from the todo list as it is still identified as Episode 6 in the guide data and downloading it with this info set counts as recording it, so the 28 day rule applies.


----------



## paracelsus (Jun 23, 2002)

It looks like they added another rebroadcast of Episode 6 on 9/18 on BBCA at 4 am (CST) - my DirecTivo picked up on it today.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

paracelsus said:


> It looks like they added another rebroadcast of Episode 6 on 9/18 on BBCA at 4 am (CST) - my DirecTivo picked up on it today.


Looks like they also fixed the 10PM and 09/19 1AM (EDT) showings to be Episode 7. At least in the guide used by the TiVo app. The TiVos still say "Doctor Who" for 5AM EDT and that is what the app says would be scheduled to record.

BTW, I assume that should be C*D*T rather than C*S*T.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

paracelsus said:


> It looks like they added another rebroadcast of Episode 6 on 9/18 on BBCA at 4 am (CST) - my DirecTivo picked up on it today.


Thanks for the heads-up. My TiVoHD has picked it up also. (I changed my SP to "all with duplicates" after missing it the first time.)


----------



## paracelsus (Jun 23, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> Looks like they also fixed the 10PM and 09/19 1AM (EDT) showings to be Episode 7. At least in the guide used by the TiVo app. The TiVos still say "Doctor Who" for 5AM EDT and that is what the app says would be scheduled to record.
> 
> BTW, I assume that should be C*D*T rather than C*S*T.


Yes, you're correct - CDT.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

paracelsus said:


> It looks like they added another rebroadcast of Episode 6 on 9/18 on BBCA at 4 am (CST) - my DirecTivo picked up on it today.


thank you!


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

My BBC-A on Demand had 6 over the weekend.

I swear that the last one appeared much more quickly than that, but it is there now.

Also, my season pass for "all with duplicates" STILL wasn't going to pick up this week's episode, or next's. I had to do manual recordings for both.

I only noticed because I was in there doing some early-season priority adjustments, and saw "Broadchurch (0)," which means that there are none scheduled. 

I think I'm good, but I would suggest manual recordings for the rest of the season. BBC-A can't seem to get their acts together on this one.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Meanwhile, I am loving this show.

And I did set u a manual recording of last weeks episode so I did not miss it.

I learned my BBC recording lesson when I missed most of the second season of The Hour


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Lori said:


> Also, my season pass for "all with duplicates" STILL wasn't going to pick up this week's episode, or next's. I had to do manual recordings for both.
> 
> I only noticed because I was in there doing some early-season priority adjustments, and saw "Broadchurch (0)," which means that there are none scheduled.
> 
> I think I'm good, but I would suggest manual recordings for the rest of the season. BBC-A can't seem to get their acts together on this one.


There are only two episodes left, right? So doing the next two, you should be all set!


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

eddyj said:


> There are only two episodes left, right? So doing the next two, you should be all set!


Well, I'm set unless the manual recordings *also* don't work.

Someone doesn't want me to know who the murderer is!


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

The Butler did it.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

eddyj said:


> The Butler did it.


Wrong. It was Prof Plum, with the candlestick, in the library!


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Wrong. It was Prof Plum, with the candlestick, in the library!


But he was a Butler before he became a Professor, so I was right!


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

But the Butler was married to Miss Scarlet!


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

eddyj said:


> There are only two episodes left, right? So doing the next two, you should be all set!


Yes! And unlike the Killing, they will tell us who the killer really is at the end of episode eight! There are a lot of other things to explain. Will we get an answer as to what happened to the previous investigation that he is accused of messing up? What is his medical condition? ...and others.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Church AV Guy said:


> Yes! And unlike the Killing, they will tell us who the killer really is at the end of episode eight! There are a lot of other things to explain. Will we get an answer as to what happened to the previous investigation that he is accused of messing up? What is his medical condition? ...and others.





Spoiler



Rumor that season 2 may be about that previous case. Or maybe not. Lots of teasing going on.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Rumor that season 2 may be about that previous case. Or maybe not. Lots of teasing going on.


That would be great, AND believable as a follow-on. Thanks.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

I didn't want to be right, either. Brutal.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> I didn't want to be right, either. Brutal.


But very well done. How very British to nit have the murderer revealed in the last 5 minutes.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

The second season starts next Wednesday, right?

Right?

RIGHT?


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Awesome, awesome series and such a finale. Wow. 

This and Black Orphan have made my wife a BBCA believer.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Lori said:


> The second season starts next Wednesday, right?
> 
> Right?
> 
> RIGHT?


Absolutely. David Tennant is delivering it via "Police Call Box".


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

lpwcomp said:


> Absolutely. David Tennant is delivering it via "Police Call Box".


Excellent. 

As an aside, throughout the series, my husband referred to him as Detective Inspector Who.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

I didn't buy the mis-identification of the guy. Two people claimed they saw Nige rather than Tom, but both were quite a distance away at night and both times the guy had his hood up. The shaved head is the only thing that would make these guys look alike from a distance, but without seeing it, there's very little reason for anyone to have any idea who they saw.

I thought it was great that DS Miller got a taste of her own judgmental "How could you not know?"

I liked it and look forward to more.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Just now finished the last ep. Wow.

I must say I enjoyed this series, especially the actors. I really could FEEL the emotion and pain the characters were feeling.

I was a bit put off (felt manipulated) how they lined-up everyone as possible suspects in the first few episodes, but the actors saved it for me.

Excellent.

BBCA has not let me down lately. I'd be pretty willing to give anything new from them a try!


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Lori said:


> Excellent.
> 
> As an aside, throughout the series, my husband referred to him as Detective Inspector Who.


Unfortunately, you'll need a TiVo with a Thiotimoline doped CPU to watch it.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

murgatroyd said:


> I didn't want to be right, either. Brutal.


This.

I had picked the guilty person in the first episode, but I really wanted to be wrong...

Great show.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> This.
> 
> I had picked the guilty person in the first episode, but I really wanted to be wrong...
> 
> Great show.


Mysteries and detective stories, for me, are about far more than figuring out who did it. The people, the place, the whole process, the journey that the detective takes while figuring out the puzzle -- that's the thing I like. If the journey is a good one, it usually doesn't matter if I figure it out at the very beginning.

In this case, when DI Hardy was warning DS Miller to trust no one, I got that feeling of "oh boy this could be really ugly if it turns out that her husband did it" but after that I sat back to enjoy the ride, and let them trail Nigel and Susan past me as possible ne'er-do-wells. (It didn't seem likely that Jack Marshall was the guilty party -- that would have been TOO obvious.)

BTW if you go to imdb's Broadchurch page and look on the right hand side under 'related news' there are links to articles, including this one:

'Broadchurch' postmortem: Creator Chris Chibnall on the killer, key scenes, and keeping the secret

I don't want to spoil things too much, but he talks about the American remake (on FOX! gah) and how it will


Spoiler



not necessarily have the same person as the killer that the UK version has


 -- and if you plan to re-watch, he talks about all the subtle clues they put in to set up the ending properly.

So if you're keen to learn the progress of the scripts for Season Two, check it out.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Unfortunately BBCA CUT 2 key scenes that the creator touts in the article. Bummer.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I liked the show but felt the weekly parade of suspects was not great. I prefer things to be a bit more clever than that.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Broadchurch  A Local Perspective from the blog _Pat's Ponderings_.



> I liked the nod to Bridport & West Bays annual August torchlight procession, the writer is local so I assume that was deliberate. Every year the town comes together (well, those who can be bothered.. Ive only done it once) to carry a lit torch  the firey kind not the flashlight kind  from Bridport to West Bay where it is thrown on a big bonfire by the beach literally yards from where it was in the show.





> West Bay looked fantastic on TV, especially the golden cliffs and the inner harbour. Hopefully itll bring some
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


(spoiler tag substitutes for strikethrough font)


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> BTW if you go to imdb's Broadchurch page and look on the right hand side under 'related news' there are links to articles, including this one:
> 
> 'Broadchurch' postmortem: Creator Chris Chibnall on the killer, key scenes, and keeping the secret


Thanks! Good read.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

JohnB1000 said:


> I liked the show but felt the weekly parade of suspects was not great. I prefer things to be a bit more clever than that.


Some people are above being pleased.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

This was just fantastic. So good. Great acting, great story. I could really feel the emotions of the characters. I want more TV like this.


----------



## paracelsus (Jun 23, 2002)

DLiquid said:


> This was just fantastic. So good. Great acting, great story. I could really feel the emotions of the characters. I want more TV like this.


+1 I really appreciated the sense of community they portrayed in this story - don't know if that will ever transfer to a US based show, unfortunately. Probably a few too many twisted dark back stories for a small town, but I kind of liked being lead around down different possible paths till they resolved the killer. I liked that they really didn't wrap it all up too neatly also - questions sometimes have no answer and I was happy with that ending. Bravo!


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm probably mis-remembering it, and I can't go back to the episode to check, since it's already gone from my TiVo, but didn't


Spoiler



the coroner say that Danny was killed by strangulation, and that the killer came at him from behind? (In the final episode we saw that the strangulation was from Danny's front.)


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

I don't recall if mentioned from front or behind.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

paracelsus said:


> +1 I really appreciated the sense of community they portrayed in this story - don't know if that will ever transfer to a US based show, unfortunately. Probably a few too many twisted dark back stories for a small town!


Bah. Nowhere near as dark or twisted as Under the Dome's town.


----------



## TSpoonEars (Feb 28, 2002)

The number of dark stories was by no means exaggerated. My small home town in NW England also had plenty.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Bah. Nowhere near as dark or twisted as Under the Dome's town.


Or any village in Midsomer County.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> Bah. Nowhere near as dark or twisted as Under the Dome's town.





lpwcomp said:


> Or any village in Midsomer County.


Or Haven. At the rate they are going, there soon won't be anyone there left alive there.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

*David Tennant to star in US remake*

http://insidetv.ew.com/2013/10/02/broadchurch-david-tennant-fox-remake/#more-146391



> EW has learned that David Tennant, who headlined the U.K. version on ITV that drew more than 10 million viewers for its season finale, will reprise his role as Detective Inspector Alec Hardy for American audiences.





> The UK version is planning a second season of Broadchurch, but it has not been announced whether Tennant or his co-star Olivia Colman will return with it.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

I really liked the show but I had one significant issue with the ending. The killer just basically confessed. There was no detective work necessary. Nothing really led Hardy to the killer. The killer turned on Danny's phone so that Hardy would catch him. So the show kind of felt a little like 7 episodes of running in circles and then the killer just said, sorry guys it was me. None of the earlier detective work led to them catching the killer.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

Too bad that Tennant's going to play the role with an American accent, because the last time I saw him attempt that (in a pilot that wasn't picked up), it was abysmal. I'm a huge Tennant fan, and I will watch pretty much anything with him in it, but boy was his American accent terrible. Maybe they'll hire an accent coach for him before they film.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

NYHeel said:


> I really liked the show but I had one significant issue with the ending. The killer just basically confessed. There was no detective work necessary. Nothing really led Hardy to the killer. The killer turned on Danny's phone so that Hardy would catch him. So the show kind of felt a little like 7 episodes of running in circles and then the killer just said, sorry guys it was me. None of the earlier detective work led to them catching the killer.


My wife had a similar issue with it. Basically, what did Hardy bring into the investigation that advanced it at all? He did nothing that would not have been done by any random policeman. He had no particular skills, or insights or anything.

Not that we didn't enjoy it, mind you, but that was because the storytelling was so well done.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

ThePennyDropped said:


> Too bad that Tennant's going to play the role with an American accent, because the last time I saw him attempt that (in a pilot that wasn't picked up), it was abysmal. I'm a huge Tennant fan, and I will watch pretty much anything with him in it, but boy was his American accent terrible. Maybe they'll hire an accent coach for him before they film.


Maybe he had to leave England and "run away" to the US after his failure at his previous job, thus explaining his accent.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

NYHeel said:


> I really liked the show but I had one significant issue with the ending. The killer just basically confessed. There was no detective work necessary. Nothing really led Hardy to the killer. The killer turned on Danny's phone so that Hardy would catch him. So the show kind of felt a little like 7 episodes of running in circles and then the killer just said, sorry guys it was me. None of the earlier detective work led to them catching the killer.


I hear you, but the detective had recently recovered emails on his partner's son's hard drive to the killer from the victim that led him to believe he knew the killer. Couldn't prove it. In such cases the police typically bring in the suspect for lengthy questioning.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

philw1776 said:


> I hear you, but the detective had recently recovered emails on his partner's son's hard drive to the killer from the victim that led him to believe he knew the killer. Couldn't prove it. In such cases the police typically bring in the suspect for lengthy questioning.


Right, and the killer knew the police had asked about the laptop and that it appeared to be missing, and later learned that the police had it. He probably felt that it was just a matter of time before he was caught, and couldn't bear it any longer.

I don't mind that the killer basically gave himself away. I thought that long walk with Hardy tracking the phone was one of the highlights of the series. As mentioned in the article linked to earlier, this scene was meant to mirror the scene in the premier where Danny's father is walking through town and cheerily greeting all of the suspects.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

They seem to be saying the US show will be an exact remake 

I agree NYHeel, I thought it was a great show, but was disappointed with the killer and the lack of police work involved.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I liked Broadchurch and will watch season two on BBCA but the chances of me watching a US reboot of season one are zero.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

I watched Broadchurch over the holiday.

Non-spoiler comments: Boy was this a beautiful show! Absolutely lovely scenery and cinematography. Too bad they had a terrible editor. The transitions between scenes and into and out of commercial breaks were often done quite poorly. But otherwise, the acting was just top notch, especially the two leads, and it was a compelling story that had me eager to keep watching. Hooray for binge-watching!

Spoilery comments just about Broadchurch


Spoiler



I was pretty disappointed in the end. Really? Her husband? I don't like that they spent the whole time building up a variety of different suspects and then had to go with the surprise just for the sake of surprise. It really made the whole investigation seem rather pointless and all the work the detectives put in for naught (other than they scared the kid enough to destroy his computer for the Vicar who happened to be walking by). It did give us some emotional scenes but I think at the cost of a good conclusion. I felt cheated.

And the plot around Jack the old man was slaying my heart. That was some gut-wrenching TV and the actor did an incredible job. I was so sad that he ended up killing himself but I was a tiny bit glad that it got to move the plot along because I didn't know how much more I could take of his life being destroyed.



Spoilery comments about Broadchurch & True Detective Season 1


Spoiler



I spent a fair amount comparing this to True Detective, because they were both 8 episode murder mysteries. What I preferred was that while True Detective did have red herrings and try to get us to look in different directions, they did not say "here are the 8 suspects" and then have the killer actually be suspect number 9. I know it is hard with a mystery to really surprise people - everyone wants to be the one who knew it the whole time. While I appreciate the journey, I want the end to be satisfying too and the last episode of True Detective was awesome while the end of Broadchurch was a big meh.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Zevida said:


> I watched Broadchurch over the holiday.


Where/how did you watch? I was hoping to record again and I thought I had a proper SP set up.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

Streaming on Netflix


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Zevida said:


> Streaming on Netflix


Thanks! 
I searched for this months ago and found nothing. I see it was a new addition for December 2014. Nice.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Burn in hell, BBC America, for taunting me throughout the entire Doctor Who marathon that I have to wait until MARCH 4 to see Broadchurch Season 2 in the US. 

The UK gets it in January so why can't we?


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> The UK gets it in January so why can't we?


Umm, there are ways...


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> Burn in hell, BBC America, for taunting me throughout the entire Doctor Who marathon that I have to wait until MARCH 4 to see Broadchurch Season 2 in the US.
> 
> The UK gets it in January so why can't we?


Revenge for the American War of Independence? 

This happens with many British TV shows. The White Queen, Call the Midwife, and Downton Abbey come to mind.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

waynomo said:


> Revenge for the American War of Independence?
> 
> This happens with many British TV shows. The White Queen, Call the Midwife, and Downton Abbey come to mind.


It happens with _*most*_ British TV shows - and Canadian and Australian and New Zealand. The Commonwealth is sticking together. Heck, up until what 2(?) years ago, it included Doctor Who.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

To me, the most unsatisfying thing about both Broadchurch and Gracepoint was


Spoiler



The killer wasn't found because of good, or exhaustive police work. The killer was found because in the last episode, he CHOSE to turn himself in by turning on Danny's cell phone which the cops then homed in on. In the beginning of the last episode, they were no closer to knowing whodunnit then they were in episode one. If I'm wrong, please tell me what I missed in terms of clues pointing to the killer.

Clearly the show was not about finding the killer, it was about the effect on the town of the killing itself.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Zevida said:


> I watched Broadchurch over the holiday.
> 
> Non-spoiler comments: Boy was this a beautiful show! Absolutely lovely scenery and cinematography. Too bad they had a terrible editor. The transitions between scenes and into and out of commercial breaks were often done quite poorly. But otherwise, the acting was just top notch, especially the two leads, and it was a compelling story that had me eager to keep watching. Hooray for binge-watching!
> 
> ...


Actually, no.



Spoiler



It was NOT her husband. It was her son and the husband was covering it up. That was the change they made from Gracepoint to Broadchurch, IIRC!


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Tony, you have your series confused.


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Actually, no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lambertman said:


> Tony, you have your series confused.


Yeah, you've mixed up the two.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Oh, give Tony a break, we know what he meant!

Broadpoint, Gracechurch, whatever.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks. I do that all the time!


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

murgatroyd said:


> Oh, give Tony a break, we know what he meant!
> 
> Broadpoint, Gracechurch, whatever.


Happy New Year to you too.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

lambertman said:


> Happy New Year to you too.


Let's just say he's not the only person who has said "Broadchurch" when they meant "Gracepoint". 

Wibbley-wobbley placey-wacey.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

FYI,

Season 2 of 'Broadchurch' begins airing in the U.K. on January 5, 2015.

Season 3 of 'Father Brown' also begins airing January 5, 2015.



> Father Brown finds himself embroiled with MI5, which puts Lady Felicia in a compromising position. To protect secrets in her own past, will she betray her friend?


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

waynomo said:


> Revenge for the American War of Independence?
> 
> This happens with many British TV shows. The White Queen, Call the Midwife, and Downton Abbey come to mind.


Not to mention it happens the other way around with every single US show as well. Nothing new...


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

paracelsus said:


> I really appreciated the sense of community they portrayed in this story


I thought the opposite. I found it odd that such a tight knit community was finding out so much about their residents' checkered pasts.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Actually, no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Argh, that is a Gracepoint spoiler! 

Oh well...


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

DLiquid said:


> Argh, that is a Gracepoint spoiler!
> 
> Oh well...


I was just thinking that exact same thing after reading all the positive comments about Gracepoint and thinking I should watch that next. I may still give it a go.


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

I finally watched Broadchurch this week. Wow. Excellent television. Thought it was all very well done. It's definitely not a typical US style procedural show. Much more concerned about the characters and relationships. 

I didn't know who the killer was until the end. Had suspicions about almost all of the characters at some point during the show. 

I found the building of tension the last couple episodes was spot on. And the ending got me right in the feels. As the kids say. 

I looking forward to the second season, although I am a little skeptical it will match the first.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Season 2 starts for me tomorrow (ShowCase Canada). Sorry some of you will have to wait until March. But, then, you've already seen Ascension and we up here have to wait until February.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Interesting, another ex Dr. Who universe actor joins the cast of S2.


Spoiler



Eve Myles -- Gwen Cooper from Torchwood.



The above spoiler is just the name, nothing mentioned about the character.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

DLiquid said:


> Argh, that is a Gracepoint spoiler!
> 
> Oh well...


Sincere apologies. I got the two confused.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Having watched the first episode of the second season/series of Broadchurch, I give it a big two thumbs up. :up::up:


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

No spoilers here, but if you watched Gracepoint recently, then I'd recommend a re-watch of S1 of Broadchurch before starting S2. I was, understandably, confused as I didn't recognize which characters were who. It also jumps into the "new" present and only reveals what's gone on in the interim in bits and pieces of dialog. That's ok, I don't tune in to watch it for pablum.

The one thing I found off-putting is that it looks like they used tape and not film (or maybe they used the fancy High-Frame-Rate cameras like they did on The Hobbit. Or maybe it was just how ShowCase broadcast it. Don't know which it was but the result was a medium-level "soap-opera" effect which I can't stand.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Good news -- episode 2 did not have any "soap-opera" effects. 

Also, the butler from Agent Carter is a major character -- I thought I recognized him, and I was right.


----------

